# Plz need help with selecting an HD TV



## sidd4tech (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello friends,
i am stuck in areal dilemma. i am planning to buy a HD television to play games on my xbox 360. i have zeroed down to two models from LG but cant decide which one to choose. one is a 50inch plasma tv and the other one is a 42inch lcd. my main purpose of buying a HD TV is to play games on xbox 360 at full HD. plz any advise on which TV to choose is welcome. i am giving below the links to the two TVs.

http://www.lg.com/in/tv-audio-video/lcd-tv/LG-42LH60YR.jsp

http://www.lg.com/in/tv-audio-video/plasma-tv/LG-50PJ560.jsp

i would be awaiting for ur replies,
Thanks,
Siddharth


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The plasma will have a much faster response time.


----------

